# Basic Pratical Class impressions and target pictures



## Ghost23 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well after weeks of waiting, I finally was able to attend and pass my NRA beginners pistol class. Eight hours in total, over two nights. I learned the gun powder is not considered an explosive, it's a propellant! I learned that I am one of the 5-10% who are cross dominate shooters, I'm right handed and left eye dominate. I learned that the Weaver stance will be much more accurate for me. I learned that even being a survivor of a mild case of cerebral palsy, I can still be a competent and effective shooter. Handling a gun for the first time is an intimating experience, but with the right instruction it is often a safe and enjoyable if not thrilling experience.

I was fortunate enough that there were only four of us in the class with the instructor. We shot for just over an hour, at 20 feet with a variety of .22lr and a brief demo with our instructor's .38 special CCW. We were using Winchester Super X ammo

I warmed up & shook off the nerves with a Smith and Wesson Model 617. The gun felt very nice in my hand. I found that starting with a SA Revolver to get acclimated to the bang was very helpful. 50 rounds later I found myself starting to have fun and relax.



My second gun was the Ruger Mk III P512. I enjoyed this one as well. I was nervous that the 1911 styling on it would bite uncomfortably into my hand, I found this gun to be very accurate, and the controls easy to reach. I also got qualified for CCW with this one. I cleared 50 rounds, and the adrenaline rush was going strong.



My Third was the Beretta Neos. I found that I had to sling shot the slide on this one because the gun just didn't fit me. My thump could barely reach the slide lock. I didn't like the sights on this one nearly as much as the other two. This is also the gun that gave me my two misfires for the evening. Another 50 brass casings added to the floor.



My final gun was my instructors CC .38 special revolver, I don't remember what make & model it was. WOW, does this thing kick!!! Granted it was a small revolver to begin with but dang, this thing bites back!!! I was lucky to keep any on the target.



One hour later all of us in the class were riding the adrenaline rush, we sat down and took the group final exam. We got a 96. We collected are certificates and basic practical rockers and bid farewell to our instructor and each other. I can now proudly proclaim that "I GET IT" and now want more of it!! I will be haunting my range to get my paws on some of the other toys and see what I like the best. My plain is to stick with .22 for another few months until I get my skills and strength built up and the slowly consider upgrading. I mentioned that I qualified for CC, since my target is going to be saved, I can put that off until I can get a job that will support my newest addiction!!

To anyone considering learning how to shoot, take the plunge and try it. You do get acclimated to the recoil and the noise, your nerves will fade, you just might have fun!!

Finally I would be remiss if I didn't thank all of you, the members of HGF for your advice and tolerance!! You guys and gals have provided me with a welcome place to ask the n00b questions, and provided me with useful wisdom and knowledge. I was even teaching my classmates a thing or two.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Way to go!!!!:smt1099:smt023:smt023

Welcome to the wonderful world of gun addiction:mrgreen:

You're doing the right things in learning your way around the shooters world from the ground up. I'm sure that you will have a lot of wonderful years enjoying what I think is the best stress reliever there is.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of gun addiction:mrgreen:
> 
> I'm sure that you will have a lot of wonderful years enjoying what I think is the best stress reliever there is.


Hardcore addiction starting.....quick, turn and run(away from the gun counter) while you still have money left.!!! LOL, I tell my wife that my Thursday night shooting is my therapy session. Great relief. Welcome and good luck keeping the addiction under control.:smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome to the fun.

I agree with the 22LR start. That's a pistol you will keep forever, and come back to for fun range plinking. Buy a good one, like a Buckmark, or a Ruger Mark.

I also agree that making the transition from a 22, to a 38 snubby is a little rough for a beginner. Horrible sights, short sight radius, and nasty kick. Make sure to rent a full size 9mm a few times. You'll find it only a bit stronger than the 22.

Enjoy, be safe, and keep us updated on your range report progress.

Jeff


----------



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

This is an awesome post. I need to try to find some classes in my area. That sounds like a great time!


----------

